# Bluetooth speaker auto shut down.



## Darkkensai (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey there guys. I know this is probably a dumb question, but I'm going to ask it anyways. 

I received a bluetooth speaker for Christmas, and it's size and volume fit great in the space I have available. It works wonderfully, except for one little "feature" that I'm finding annoying.
If it detects no audio input for 15 min, it automatically shuts down. I've looked through the manual, but I can't find any way to turn this feature off. 

Is there any way to have the speaker constantly ready, so I don't have to turn it on and reconnect it every time I want to listen to something, without just having music playing through it continuously as I'm on the computer?

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF which make and model is the speaker, and what operating system are you using this will allow folks to see what they are working with, you can also include the make and model of your computer.


----------



## Darkkensai (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi there.
I'm running Windows 8.1. The speaker is an iwave iBT35

The computer is an Acer Aspire V3-571G-9686


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I cannot locate a manual for this at present which would allow me to see the options your presented with, is iwave the maker as there site requires a login to access which I am loathe to do, since I don't need the emails it would probably generate.
What options does it give in regard to always on


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would assume the power off is to conserve energy but I would also think it would reconnect when a source was detected.


----------



## Darkkensai (Jan 4, 2013)

The manual doesn't give any instructions for always on. It just states that if no audio is detected for 15 min that the device will power down. I was hoping there was some setting or app on my pc I could use to subvert that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I very much doubt there would be any option for the reason Tyree gave


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If there is an option, it would be on the device itself. The only thing it gets from the PC is the audio signal.


----------

